# Pac man frog help



## HarrySmith1997 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi there I have had my pacman frog since July and during the summer it was hot enough in my room for him but now it's getting into winter I need to think about extra heat. I was considering a blue or red bulb but he is an albino so I'm just checking if that's safe?

Many thanks 
Harry


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure but I have seen people use them and even the normal heat lamps for albinos, I think it's UV that burns them. I use a 50w infrared with my normal one but they dry the substrate out, putting a layer of sphagnum moss will help keep humidity up. On the alternative a heat mat on the side or a ceramic heat emitter could be used. Sorry I cant be of any more help. 

Jason


----------



## Johnwreptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi,

I keep an adult albino horned frog in a 45x45x30 exo terra, and I too had this problem with winter. It isn't just specifically uv lighting that hurts there eyes, it can be bright leds, flurocents, anything, it all depends on the intensity of the light. So there's two options you have here, and it all depends on the size of your tank. I used a heat mat for the winter and the temps were normal again (this would be what I reccomend). However if you have a canopy or anything then I would reccomend using a low wattage heat bulb, something that primarily gives off heat and only a low amount of light. The small exo terra heat bulbs are quite good for this, but this again depends on the size off your tank. Or better still use both! This then means you can recreate the 12 hour cycle of light for the frog but continue the warm temps with a slight dip at night time. 

However be warned too watch your humidity levels and extra care and attention will be needed when usunig bulbs with amphibians as it dries them out quicker. More misting is the answer!

Hope this was some help to you, pm me if you I can help with anything else.

John


----------



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

I have tried many heating methods. Under tank heat pad, over head blue and red lights, both help but sometimes are not enough, and the lights dry out the substrate a lot.

So what I ended up doing is getting a heating dish for my room. I leave it on low during the day to keep the temps at about 80 - 81 and I turn it off at night and the temps go down to about 73, but I have the under tank heat pad set to 75 in one side of the tank.

Now I only use the blue and red lights to observe the frog at night, not for heating. Seems to work good for me.

However the draw backs is you have to heat your whole room instead of just the tank and you use electricity from the heater.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

My overall favorite way to heat these guys is by a heat lamp, either infrared for 24/7 or a daytime heat lamp for day and a wall mounted heat mat for night. I;ve used to use a heat mat for a 24 hour source of heating but since switching to bulbs I've noticed a huge difference in feeding response

If you're having problems with humidity sphagnum moss really keeps the humidity up but you'll need to tong feed but it's better to do that anyway. There's also fogger systems or reptile water falls that help as well.


----------

